# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  تنظیم اندازه برگه

## reza_molaei

من می خواهم اندازه صفحه گزارشم در کریستال ریپورت را به صورت دلخواه تنظیم کنم مثلا 12*6 ولی در خود کریستال چیزی برای تنظیم کاغذ و کوچک و بزرگ کردن آن پیدا نکردم اگر کسی راحش را میدونه لطفا به من بگه 
ممنون

----------


## GentleGuy

سرچ کن قبلا دوستان گفتن راهشو

----------


## Chabok

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان و جناب GentleGuy
راستش رو بخواهید من خودم کل این سایت و تمام انجمن های خارجی را هم مطالعه کردم
کریستال ریپورت دارای چنین خاصیتی نمی باشد 
منظورم Paper Size است .

در سایت Crystal Decesions هم نوشته بود که باید یک سایز در ویندوز تعریف کنید
و پیش فرض سایز پرینتر قرار دهید .

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## emad4000

سلام به همه
من کریستال ریپورت تحت دات نت 2003 دارم
می خواستم بدونم چه جوری می تونم برگه A4  رو افقی کنم.
یعنی اندازه آ4 ولی به صورت افق . یا اینکه موقع چاپ برگه 90 درجه بچرخه
ضمنا این چیزی که شما ( محسن جان ) گفتین چه جوریه ؟ یعنی چه جوری سایز تعریف کنیم ؟
ممنون اگه کمک کنین

----------


## mehdik76

آقای چابک صحیح می فرمایند برای اینکه یه سایز غیر متعارف برای کاغذ تعریف کنی باید همان راه رو بری و اینکه کاغذ A4 به صورت افقی باشه که دیگه خیلی تابلو هستش یه گزینه Landscape توی Printer Setup هست اونو باید انتخاب کنی.
البته فقط موقعی فعال میشه که گزینه No Printer رو فعال کنی وگرنه از تنظیمات پرینتر نصب شده روی سیستم شما استفاده میکنه.

----------


## Chabok

برای تعریف سایز جدید کاغذ از این راه عمل کنید :

1.به مسیر زیر بروید :
Control Panel \ Printers and Faxes
2.روی صفحه راست کلیک کرده و گزینه ی Server Properties را انتخاب نمایید .
3.در این قسمت تیک Create a new form را بزنید و نام سایز کاغذ و سایز کاغذ و ابعاد رو تنظیم کنید .
4.Save form را بزنید و تیک Create a new form را بردارید .
5.تمامی پیش فرض های پرینر خود را روی سایز جدید تنظیم کنید .

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## emad4000

یه چیز دیگه
این گزینه NoPrinter دیگه کجاست ؟ ( من دو سه روز به کامپیوترم دسترسی ندارم .واسه همین اینا رو می پرسم )

----------


## Chabok

> یه چیز دیگه
> این گزینه NoPrinter دیگه کجاست ؟


مربوط به تنظیمات پرینتر در کریستال ریپورت می باشد

----------


## reza_molaei

ممنون 
ولی من چیزی سر در نیاوردم 
آیا نمیشه در کد نویسی اندازه کاغذ را مشخص کرد 
چون من می خواهم اطلاعات بانکم را به جای کاغذ a4 بر روی یک کارت 12*6 پرینت کنم 
باید چه کار کنم

----------


## Chabok

به نظر من راهی بجز این کار ندارید
یعنی تعریف سایز کاغذ جدید در ویندوز و استفاده از آن
چون بصورت کد نویسی من که ندیدم بشه ساز کاغذ رو تنظیم کرد .
ولی راه بالا همچین بدک هم نیست . جواب میده . مطمئن باشید

----------


## Dolphin

آقا اینقدر پاس ندید اگه هست آدرسش بدید

----------


## Dolphin

آقای چابک این حرف منطقی نیست

----------


## Chabok

به من چه که منطقی نیست .
من که خودم 20 الی 30 ساعت اینترنت رو روی این کار گذاشتم . ولی چیزی پیدا نکردم
چیکار کنم . اگه یه راهی پیدا کنید که از تو برنامه بشه سایز تعریف کرد دستتون رو میبوسم. 
چون خودم واقعا بهش احتیاج دارم .

این چند تا لینک هم گویای این مطلب است :
http://groups.google.com/group/micro...97662b7e2b1094
http://groups.google.com/group/micro...701817a0c45bd8

اگه راهی پیدا کردین ما رو فراموش نکنید

----------


## minooei

من هم همین مشکل را داشتم به این نتیجه رسیدم که در خود کریستال با گزینه page set up این کار را انجام بدهم.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

میشه توی سایت بگردید پیدا می شه . من حرفی ندارم بگم . ولی وقتی خودم سوال دارم یا یه فایل می خوام 2000 سال پیش توی سایت بوده می گن هی بگرد و خوب ظاهرا قانونش اینه دیگه پاس کاری باید کرد . خلاصه می شه و من بلدم ولی بگردید پیدا می شه

----------


## behzad_monadi

منم سوال دارم که چطوری با کد report.rdlc را landscape کنم
اگه میشه جواب بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## sm

میدونم که یکی از دوستان بنام کم حوصله که سابقا وی بی 6 کار می کردند توی این زمان خیلی کار کرده بودند میتونین اگه هنوز کاربر فعال سایت هستند ازشون سوال کنین

----------


## art2000ir

به نظر من هم شما الگر پرینتر را ست کنید و از پیج ستاپ تنظیم کنید

----------


## M0h$enRunTime

با سلام و خسته نباشید
این مشکل اندازه کاغذ همیشه خر ادمو می گیره
من خودم تو Rave و FastReport  این مشکلو داشتم . نتونستم حلش کنم در نهایت به کاربران سیستم به صورت کاملا دستی در Control Panel  آموزش دادم که چطوری اندازه کاغذ و نوع چاپگرو عوض کنم
اگه دوستان اطلاعات دارن دریغ نکن . به Delphi و C3.Net 2005
سپاسگذارم

----------


## محمد رضاپور

با سلام
   هر چند که بیشتر از 2 سال از طرح این سوال گذشته و احتمالا دوستان عزیز مشکلشون برطرف شده، ولی باید عرض کنم که امکان تعریف اندازه کاغذ (کاغذهائی که چاپگر پیش فرض پشتیبانی می کنه) وجود داره، همچنین این امکان فراهم هست که افقی یا عمودی بودن کاغذ رو هم از طریق کد تعیین کرد.

Private Sub CRViewer1_PrintButtonClicked(UseDefault As Boolean)
    rptX.PaperSize = crPaperA4
    rptX.PaperOrientation = crLandscape
End Sub

   امیدوارم که این کدها برای دوستانی که هنوز به دنبال جواب هستن، مثمر ثمر واقع بشه.

   موفق باشید.

----------


## hsadeh

باسلام - جهت ست کردن کریستال ریپورت بصورت افقی از کد زیر استفاده کنید :

rpt.PrintOptions.PaperOrientation = PaperOrientation.Landscape

----------


## sinpin

براي دوستاني كه سي شارپ كار ميكنند :*
ايجاد سايز سفارشي كاغذ براي چاپگر در سي شارپ
*

----------


## hmalakoti

یک برنامه ساده برای تنظیم اندازه صفحه در پیرینت

----------

